# TiVo Mini & Wireless Adapter



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

I am giving some thought to buying another Tivo Mini and a wireless adapter for one more room in our house. This will be for use with a TiVo Roamio OTA. I seem to recall that there a different versions of the TiVo Mini. Which TiVo Mini would people here recommend for use with the TiVo Roamio OTA?

Also, which wireless adapter is likely to just simply work with the TiVo Mini currently?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Any Mini is compatible w/ any of the compatible host DVRs ... 4-tuner Premieres, all Roamio and BOLT models. 

Perhaps you’re confusing Mini compatibility with a given DVR having built-in MoCA functionality?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Jim1348 said:


> Also, which wireless adapter is likely to just simply work with the TiVo Mini currently?


Simply to mention:
TiVo Mini Wireless Adapter Slated For Midyear Release @ $60 - Zatz Not Funny!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I guess powerline didn't work out? -> Tivo Mini And Powerline Networking


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> I guess powerline didn't work out? -> Tivo Mini And Powerline Networking


Well, actually, more of a change in direction. A long time ago I started running CAT5 to the room where I want to add a Tivo Mini. Then, I ran into a snag and moved on to other things. Honestly. I probably forgot about it for while, too.

Now, I have rekindled my interest in getting a Tivo Mini in that room. Just a bit ago I did finish running the Ethernet cable and tried it with an Apple TV and it works great. So, now I am a bit more serious about buying a TiVo Mini.

I looked at the one I have and see that it is a TCDA93000. I have to go back and find out what the differences were, or are, between that one and the TCDA92000. I can probably find out in the posts referenced below.

It does look like the TCDA93000 have been discontinued. Can anybody suggest a good sources for these? Solid Signal lists discontinued. I also see that WeaKness has some, but it doesn't say which version it is, either 92000 or 93000. I guess will have to call or email them.

Thank you for the assistance!

Tivo Mini differences


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks to a post by Fofer, I recently connected a mini to an Apple Airport Express, configured to be a wireless client. Works like a charm!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Difference between the mini 2000 and 3000


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Jim1348 said:


> Just a bit ago I did finish running the Ethernet cable and tried it with an Apple TV and it works great.


Why the questions Re: wireless if Ethernet is available?!?!


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

You can get an ethernet switch for under $10 shipped. That's less than a typical wifi access point and far more reliable.


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Why the questions Re: wireless if Ethernet is available?!?!


Because it wasn't readily available when I posted, but now it is!


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

I bought this for one of my A93 Mini's and it works great:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TQEX8BO/


----------



## tballister (Apr 20, 2016)

I called Tivo today to ask how to buy the "Tivo Mini Wireless Adapter" I read about here TiVo Announces WiFi Adaptor for TiVo Mini | The Digital Media Zone only to have agent respond with "Huh? What Mini Wireless Adapter?". After telling her about the announcement I'd read she said she'd inquire about it and put me hold, then came back to to ask me for the URL where I found the announcement, and said they don't know when it will be launched. But she did indicate is was a real (planned?) product.
I read through the successes in this thread but was hoping not to add another wall-wart; rather rely on the mini USB power. Then I found this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014SK2H6W/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
I've ordered it and will provide an update on success or failure... If it works, its $20 vs $60 . . .


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tballister said:


> Then I found this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014SK2H6W/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Why the above vs the VAP11N-300?

And then there's the VAP11AC.


----------



## tballister (Apr 20, 2016)

Why the above ( VA11G-300) vs . . . ???
VAP11N-300 @ $20.24 - VAP11G-300 @ $19.59 = $0.70 less
VONETS AC1200 @ $40.98 - VA11G-300 @ $19.59 = $21.39 less
Ok, ok, sorry. The real reason is it was the 1st thing that popped out of the Amazon search bar, and it could use the power from the Mini's USB avoiding another wall wart.

It's bandwidth has to serve only the one (Mini) device which means only the one stream that's ever being watched, unless you're serving up 4K UHD. Otherwise the bandwidth utilization will always be in the range of 4Mbps - 7Mbps. You can discount whatever manufacturers claim as top speed by 75-80% just due to packet overhead; more due to crowded air space and/or lower performance hardware. If you can get to, say, 10Mbps consistently the Mini will work. Hmmm... does the Mini even support 4K? I haven't checked.

Regardless, N or Dual Band not needed.

I've plugged it in today and it's working just fine. You do have to first plug it into a laptop or other device with DHCP enabled (or configured to its default subnet), re-configure it your own subnet settings, and make a few decisions to get it setup on your local wireless host. But it was straightforward. Then I plugged it into the Mini, disabled its Moca connection, enabled Internet, it came right up.

So I'll be disconnecting all my Moca stuff in day or two.

Best Wishes,
t


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tballister said:


> Otherwise the bandwidth utilization will always be in the range of 4Mbps - 7Mbps. ... If you can get to, say, 10Mbps consistently the Mini will work.


Well, I'll agree that if those were the bandwidth numbers for a Mini, it certainly seems like something that should work reliably over wireless. Tough to understand why TiVo is so hesitant to support wireless Mini connections.


----------



## tballister (Apr 20, 2016)

Could be just a development resource decision, dunno. But for $20, I'm good, and it doesn't feel like their $60 offering is going to be competitive. Wouldn't surprise me if we never hear about its availability . . .

I suppose if I was going to commit resources I'd put them onto a next gen replacement for the Mini, abandoning the whole Moca line (relatively specialized setup with non-ubiquitous in-house wiring required) in favor of a controller with embedded wireless (very cheap these days) and wireless is proliferating like crazy . . .


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Well, I'll agree that if those were the bandwidth numbers for a Mini, it certainly seems like something that should work reliably over wireless. Tough to understand why TiVo is so hesitant to support wireless Mini connections.


Two comments. I'm getting 8Mbps to 14Mbps from my cable feed on channels I watch. I didn't know if the content from a host to its Mini get compressed. Also, when you can see those activity LED indicators on all RJ-45 ports, they flicker. When watching content, they are constant. I'm very happy they are hidden with the Mini VOX.

Over the short period of time I've used TiVo & Mini, I've gone through a few routers. The processing power needed to support multiple data streams has increased dramatically. Sure, one Mini with one data stream can be done pretty easy. To support two, three or four Mini with one router (wired or wireless) needs a bunch of power. During data transfer a dropped packet can be missed, but miss one frame (or block) of video & audio while watching TV and you will notice. As happy as I am with my wireless Mini boxes, I still give them a 99% rating. I can't control the atmosphere. MoCA and Ethernet can be controlled.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tballister said:


> Hmmm... does the Mini even support 4K? I haven't checked.
> t


Mini VOX.

I am waiting for the Vonets review. It will be the first non-TiVo USB adapter to work.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Mini VOX.
> 
> I am waiting for the Vonets review. It will be the first non-TiVo USB adapter to work.


But it's not really a USB adapter; it's just getting its power via USB.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> But it's not really a USB adapter; it's just getting its power via USB.


 Missed that. Thanks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I would hope that TiVo's product would be the same (Ethernet-connected, USB power), but the pics don't offer much hope.

... when considering the Mini VOX back panel:







​It sure seems like the adapter is connected only via USB.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I think it's taking so long since it will be solar powered.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> I think it's taking so long since it will be solar powered.


I'm crossing my fingers that it's because they're altering course and shifting to an Ethernet-connected adapter.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> I'm crossing my fingers that it's because they're altering course and shifting to an Ethernet-connected adapter.


If you mean an Ethernet connected adapter like the wireless N, that would be a very large course correction. The whole UI would need to be changed. I know, just send some Velcro to mount the wireless N on the wall. Done.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I thought that there was an earlier TiVo_Ted post where he made sure to refer to the upcoming Mini wireless adapter as a USB adapter, correcting or clarifying another reference. It stood out for me, which I took to mean that the connection all was through the USB port.


----------

